# Joplin MO



## Maggie Cummings (May 23, 2011)

We have several members who live in and around Joplin MO and there was a big tornado there....and I am concerned about those members...How are you???


----------



## Isa (May 23, 2011)

It is terrible what is happening there . They are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dmarcus (May 23, 2011)

I hope all of them are okay...


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 23, 2011)

Omg. I just got in from work and saw it on the news, Hope everyone is safe and that their torts are ok.

You are in our prayers.xx


----------



## Fernando (May 23, 2011)

wow I didn't even know about that


----------



## DixieParadise (May 23, 2011)

Have been watching the updates all day. How terrible. I hope all the TF group in Missouri all made it through ok. 

Please post when you can and let us know what if anything we can do to help.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (May 23, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers with you all


----------



## Torty Mom (May 24, 2011)

It's just aweful and round 2 is hitting today and tonight!


----------



## terryo (May 24, 2011)

What a horrible thing to happen to these poor people. I've been praying for them too.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 25, 2011)




----------



## zoogrl (May 25, 2011)

I finally got some internet on my phone today, Betty White & I are ok. The destruction is unreal here. You wouldn't even believe it, my town is unrecognizable. We were lucky that are home doesn't have any damage, but no power or water. We went immediately to my mother in laws home who has a generator & her power is back on. My vet clinic was in the heart of the damage but is still standing. Just not operational so we wont be working for a while. The guy who I work with who has betty's brother is ok as well. They do have some house damage & have been living with family. Thank you all for your thoughts & prayers. I will update more when I can.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (May 25, 2011)

Oh so good to hear you all are okay! Please do keep us posted


----------



## Laura (May 25, 2011)

its a large area and states that are hit.. again and again....
A friend of mine in Arkansas spent the day down her her basement,, No air cond.. and the heat is awful.. 
she has many animals.. most were down there with her in crates.. 
Out tonight... whew.


----------



## dmarcus (May 25, 2011)

zoogrl said:


> I finally got some internet on my phone today, Betty White & I are ok. The destruction is unreal here. You wouldn't even believe it, my town is unrecognizable. We were lucky that are home doesn't have any damage, but no power or water. We went immediately to my mother in laws home who has a generator & her power is back on. My vet clinic was in the heart of the damage but is still standing. Just not operational so we wont be working for a while. The guy who I work with who has betty's brother is ok as well. They do have some house damage & have been living with family. Thank you all for your thoughts & prayers. I will update more when I can.



Very glad to here that you and Betty White are okay.....


----------



## zoogrl (May 27, 2011)

Update: We got power back at our house yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!! I've never been so glad to be back home in my own bed! Gave Betty a good warm soak and some greens & mazuri. I think she handled everything ok but will get her in to the vet asap to get her a good once over. I know that there's been some stress for her with everything. I took her outside when the sun finally came out yesterday and she seemed to really enjoy that. I cleaned out all the food out of our fridges ( we have 2) and now that power is back I need to make a trip to the grocery store to stock back up. The vet clinic got power back (I heard) so we will hopefully be back to work next week. There's still a lot to be done but with the rapid response of everyone's help & with all the hard work the progress is being seen & that is hope my friends.


----------



## Isa (May 27, 2011)

I just saw your previous post. I am sooo happy that you, your family and Betty White are ok and that you got the power back at your place. 
Thoughts and prayers are sent your way


----------

